
Ask HN: need feedback on using Vultr VPS hosting for production? - bedros
I&#x27;ve seen a lot of basic reviews online but I&#x27;m looking for real production use feedback&#x2F;review<p>I&#x27;m considering vultr, digitalocean, linode
======
wlaurance
I have used digital ocean and vultr. From a technical review I used vultr and
digital ocean differently. On vultr I ran some large Windows servers. For
digital ocean I run all sorts of things.

In my experience, Digital Ocean's support is much much better than Vultr.
Towards the end of my used of Vultr I had some pricing disputes for some IP
address blocks.

On the other hand Digital Ocean gave me account credit when I reached out.

I can't speak for linode.

~~~
wchrisn
Good to see a first hand review. Just checking if anybody in the forum has
used and/or considered server4you.com. Their prices and server specifications
look very competitive

